# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ظاهرة الموت المفاجىء للاعبين

## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*قال تعالى "فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون" فاغتنموا أوقاتكم عباد الله...  ..اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة اللهم امين *

----------

